# Need advice/ Silverstone TJ07, TJ10, cosmos 1000



## Woody112 (Feb 26, 2008)

Have a few questions to people who own or have worked with these cases.
1) How are the cable managment options, do you come out with a clean install with out having to modify the chassie. Clean as in very few cables showing.
2) Space, need room for a tripple radiator, 2 GPU's, 4 HDD's, PC P&C 860.
3) Do you end up with cramped quartes like the origional P180 that I have.
4) Air Flow and quietness or does it sound like a gas turbine compressor when turned on.
5) Is it difficult to work with.

Looking at these trying to decide if I really want to go to a full size chassie or not. I now the TJ10 is not full size but looks sexy as hell. I built a new rig for a buddy of mine using the 1000 and came out extreamly clean but don't know if I really want a full size ATX case or not. Anyway any info would be helpful. Thanks...


----------



## KBD (Feb 27, 2008)

I will try to answer some of your questions, though i do want to make a suggestion right off the bat, go ahead and read some reviews for these cases: reviews by newegg customers who actually bought them and online publication reviews. Now, i do own a Silverstone TJ-09 black with window case, it is a predecessor of the TJ-10, from the looks of it i found 2 differences between them, TJ-10 is a bit longer (about 1-1/2" longer) and it has front doors and TJ-09 doesnt, other than they look the same. So i won't be able to help with with TJ-07 and Cosmos, but i can tell you that both companies make excellent cases, actually i would also suggest taking a look at Stacker 830 and Thermaltake Armor+, also very good cases.

So to answer your first question, the Silverstone TJ 09 & 10 are good cases for wire management, i didn't maKe any radical mods, but i used zip ties, adhesive zip mounts, both adhesive and non adhesive cable clamps as well as spiral wrap on all my cables, it took a lot of work but the case looks almost empty now and wires are tucked a way. You'll have a lot of room to work with here, be assured of that. 2 GPUs (even the long GTXs) won't be problem and will fit with room to spare. Both cases have 2 HDD bays, with 3 HDDs in each, so you can fit 6 all in all. PC P&C 860 will fit no problem as well, it is actually shorter than my 
750W. Airflow is superb, i assume the TJ-10 has 5 fan placements just like my case, enough to keet it cool. The case is not noisy by any means, i use relatively quiet TT Thunderblade 120mm (5 of them) and all i hear is a low hum, that is the only fans i hear as matter of fact. 

This was my first build but i didn't find the case that difficult to work with, it just that it took time to assemble the system. I wish i had some pics to show you but unfortunately i couldn't find any. In any case, i recomend both the TJ 09 & 10, it just depends on whether you prefer doors or no doors, and whether you want to have that little bit extra room the TJ-10 offers. I know they are both labeled as mid-towers but in fact they are full-tower size cases. Hopefully someone can fill you in about the other 2 cases you are inquiring about.

Good luck!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

One quick suggestion - look up the Coolermaster Cosmos *S*.  If you want a triple radiator, this case is completely prepped for it.






from Hardware Secrets


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

TJ07 is your best bet. check the pics in my sig for my tj07  builds. you might get inspired. feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## Woody112 (Feb 27, 2008)

I really appreciate the info KBD. I did do a lot of googling on these cases and evey review shows the same pictures and for there test set ups. I only found one reviewer that did cable managment with the 1000. Then again it was just a basic set up for test purposes. The 1000 I built for a friend was pretty much a budget PC, he just like the looks of the case so I really don't know how a lot of hardware would fit in one. I have been giving the 09 and 10 a lot of thought. I own a P 180 now and had to mod the mobo try to clean it up. The down side was in doing so the back panel is a pain to install and actually buldges out even after cutting slots for the cables, and I don't want to spend 300+ dollars on a case and have the same things happen. The only other questions I have about the 09 and 10 is from what I can tell is that the way the hdd's are mounted there is no fan blowing air through them, or is there one I'm not seeing? And last but not least if its not too much trouble can you get me the L, W, H of the case and also the distance between the mobo tray and back panel on your TJ09 that would defently make my mind up. Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

you need to see these...
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=159620
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=34877


----------



## Woody112 (Feb 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> TJ07 is your best bet. check the pics in my sig for my tj07  builds. you might get inspired. feel free to ask me any questions.



Wow That sheeded lite on things seeing a good amout of hardware in a TJ07. Did you have to cut the tray out at the bottom. My main goal is to stay away from excessive modding. I have a Koolance tripple radiator do you think there would be room at the bottom with out removing the plate seperating the two bays?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

OH YEAH!!! i have two of the biggest radiators down there. you dont have to cut anything. i just did it because i change my setup a lot and it's easier to set things up that way. i had it machined at a machine shop.


----------



## KBD (Feb 27, 2008)

Woody112 said:


> I really appreciate the info KBD. I did do a lot of googling on these cases and evey review shows the same pictures and for there test set ups. I only found one reviewer that did cable managment with the 1000. Then again it was just a basic set up for test purposes. The 1000 I built for a friend was pretty much a budget PC, he just like the looks of the case so I really don't know how a lot of hardware would fit in one. I have been giving the 09 and 10 a lot of thought. I own a P 180 now and had to mod the mobo try to clean it up. The down side was in doing so the back panel is a pain to install and actually buldges out even after cutting slots for the cables, and I don't want to spend 300+ dollars on a case and have the same things happen. The only other questions I have about the 09 and 10 is from what I can tell is that the way the hdd's are mounted there is no fan blowing air through them, or is there one I'm not seeing? And last but not least if its not too much trouble can you get me the L, W, H of the case and also the distance between the mobo tray and back panel on your TJ09 that would defently make my mind up. Thanks again for your help!!!



Yea, NP, there is a fan between the 2 HDD cages, that can be mounted either way, there is also a grille at the bottom of HDD cage area. Altogether there are 5 fans: 1 midsection (blowing air on video card(s), 1 HDD, 1 exhsust (back) 2 exhaust (top). 

TJ-09 dimensions:   23.8'' x 8.3'' x 20.7 (DxWxH) 

TJ-10 dimensions:   25.4'' x 8.2'' x 20.5'' (DxWxH)

As to your last question, off the top of my head that distance is about an inch, may be 3/4 of an inch. Sorry i can't be more specific, i haven't looked there  for a while


----------



## Woody112 (Feb 27, 2008)

KBD said:


> Yea, NP, there is a fan between the 2 HDD cages, that can be mounted either way, there is also a grille at the bottom of HDD cage area. Altogether there are 5 fans: 1 midsection (blowing air on video card(s), 1 HDD, 1 exhsust (back) 2 exhaust (top).
> 
> TJ-09 dimensions:   23.8'' x 8.3'' x 20.7 (DxWxH)
> 
> ...



Much appreciated. That helped alot, little bigger than my P180 20" x 8" x 19.8" so it's defently a little bigger. Decided not to go with a front access door design gets old after awhile. I have it narrowed down to the TJ07 and TJ09. Tough choice. Going to try to find some pic's of a water cooled TJ09 and then decide.


----------



## KBD (Feb 27, 2008)

I found this one:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21712


Also check out this. TJ-07 watercooled, the guy took a ton of pics:

http://www.xoxideforums.com/worklog-section/78633-worklog-watercooled-silverstone-tj.html

Edit: more TJ-07 from youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnu_21c9Vjk


----------



## Woody112 (Feb 27, 2008)

That was a good find. Think I'm going to have to go with the TJ-07. After looking at that, it seems quite cramped being's that's pretty much everything I'm going to be running. I'm wanting to install my tripple radiator, single 120mm radiator, cpu block, 2x GPU blocks on one loope and on the single radiator loope the NB block, and memory cooler maby even a mosfet block. Depends on if I can find one for my board or not.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

dude... the TJ-7 is HUGE. you'll shit yourself when the UPS man comes and you open the door. you'd be surprised how much you can put in it. look at my case...
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52870


----------



## KBD (Feb 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dude... the TJ-7 is HUGE. you'll shit yourself when the UPS man comes and you open the door. you'd be surprised how much you can put in it. look at my case...
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52870



LOL, i could say the same thing about the TJ-09   Though the O7 is a bit shorter than 09, but it is also wider and has greater height than 09. Both of these are of excellent build quality and either one will serve you well.


----------

